# Sway bar links



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

95 villager. Do you replace them with the van on ramps? Seems this would make removal and installation easier, plus they are supposed to be torqued with the suspension under load. Thanks.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I think ya need the wheels in the air, to unload the links,...


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I did them from behind the wheel (turned) with truck on all four on my Silverado. On Camry I had wheel off, but needed to jack CA up/down as required. Just sorta eyeball it the best way to approach.
You still messing with that van?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

That van and I are still working it out. 

I keep cars until they are completely done. This one had 53k miles until 200k. It's a test of wills now! My wife, she just shakes her head.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Easier with the suspension unloaded as the sway bar will have some tension in it.

Tighten them up when you drop it back on the ground if you want but I have never had an issue with torquing them when they are not under load. They are designed to accommodate movement.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I figure I'll put it on jackstands, take the wheel off for better access and put a jack under the CA to take the tension off the link. Got a Moog link on clearance from rock auto for $5.77.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bigplanz said:


> I figure I'll put it on jackstands, take the wheel off for better access and put a jack under the CA to take the tension off the link. Got a Moog link on clearance from rock auto for $5.77.


Yep. That's how I had Camry done. Or, simply, long prybar that allows you to move CA as needed when off loaded. 
Tell you wife she has a fellow head shaker. I feel her pain. :whistling2:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

She says we're like Darrin McGavin and his wife in A Christmas Story when he was repairing the furnace.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Whatever works to keep man away from drugs, booze and whoring.


----------

